# Feeling very sexy lately !!



## Luv2bluved

Hello,
I'm feeling rather sexy lately but I have a husband that pays no attention. Is this normal after 29 years of marriage? I have told him how I feel and how dissatisfied I am with our sex life. I talk to him express what I would do to him to make him happy, what I would like done to me and he responds with a sounds great via texting. When he gets home from work I don't get a kiss a hug anything. I really think there is something wrong with him. Most men would love to have a wife that wants a lot of sex. Not mine it is so sad to me. I am offended and angry that he just doesn't get it. Is it selfish of me to want more than he is offering ? I actually get mad that he is not into me. Please tell me if this is normal.


----------



## uhtred

Was he always fairly low desire, or is this a recent change?

Any medical / health / weight problems for either of you?

It isn't talked about much but there are a fair number of men with very little interest in sex.


----------



## Luv2bluved

He has been less into it than myself. Neither of us have any health issues or are on any medication. Both are healthy with no weight issues. It's almost a dense factor with him. I am 5 years younger than him going through menopause. I am really into sex but always have been. He says he is to but only when he wants to have it. He has always been a selfish lover with me. He had an affair about 9 years ago but we worked through it for the most part. I kind of still feel hurt about some things but I try to not dwell on that.


----------



## gr8ful1

Has he ever had his T levels checked? Mine crashed despite being young(ish) (ok, well I still FEEL young, lol) and in excellent shape, weight, health etc.


----------

